# Book on basics of Photography



## suyash_123 (Aug 27, 2012)

hi all,

I tried to find a thread related to books on photography, but did not got one...

So I am asking everybody here 

I Want a Book on   basics of Photography 

i actually want to learn like what is ISO, Exposure , aperture  , what happens if it is change in a camera.

what value to keep it for different shots .

Which Scene Modes to use when  like macro ,sports etc.

what is This  : 1/160 sec | *f/6.5 | 92.0 mm* | ISO 80 

what is grid , how to use it 

how autofocus work and get best results... (like subject is focus background is blur)

how to take the shots @ night with car lights as Red and silver lines on black roads (awesome) 

and finally how to use a subject to get best photo graph out...

I want a Cheap book not more than 500 or 1k to start with... (and also easy to read and less in pages    

please suggest ....


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2012)

The book I read is --> The Digital Photography Book – Scott Kelby (Volumes 1, 2, 3) 

Its super famous and u will very easily understand everything ...the structure of book is very funny..its a complete practical book I would say.

The 1st part is -->The Digital Photography Book 032147404x: Book: Scott Kelby (9780321474049) | Flipkart.com
Cost 1097

2nd part cost Rs.959 and 3rd part cost 1300 ......the set cost 3071


----------



## msn (Aug 27, 2012)

This book if you are a beginner - Canon D-SLR Shooting Modes . Buy Best Canon D-SLR Shooting Modes at Lowest Price Online


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2012)

Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials

You can read this and understand basics. If you are ok with ebook, there are plenty of books out there on online for beginners.


----------

